# Snowmaster 824 qxe rotor slip during high load



## Mogema (Mar 20, 2021)

I have snowmaster 824 qxe where Rotor latly has started to slip during high load ( typical wet snow). Engine also seems to go unevenly when that happens. Can it be the power pulley ( picture .. downright i think) . I tried to change the belt last winter but it did not help.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Judging by the wear at the top of your belt, it looks like the brake system is dragging on the belt when running. This will cause premature belt wear. It does so by causing the belt to always be. I can see the top of the belt has rub marks, and the pulley looks to have a lot of belt rubbings (yellow arrow)

When the auger bail handle is loose, is there some slack in the cable? If the cable is adjusted too tight its going to cause the belt to always be a bit engaged.

If the cable is adjusted properly, can you loosen the bolt (green circle), pry the whole assembly up and retighten the bolt (while still prying up)? To try and get that brake shoe a little further away from the belt.

I've got the same machine, but its only been used once, so I certainly haven't needed to open that up.


----------



## Mogema (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank's *jherbicide for your quick replay. I'l try too do as you say's . I think maybe the belt broke after posting this. Anyway i give you an update as soon as i have a unbroken belt and have done sugested adjustments. *


----------

